# Feels like a land mark birthday



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey guys,you haven't heard much from me and Beck lately, but I really had to post a quick announcement, because I am just so proud of my little trooper for making it to a day that I didn't think we would ever see together.

Beck is four years old today. I realize that isn't terribly old, but I hate to admit that there was a big part of me that didn't think he would make it to today, and it's been kind of a goal in my mind for a long time-- please just make it to your next birthday bud.

For those of you not familiar with Beck or his situation, he was diagnosed with congestive heart failure in February, 8 months ago now. He seemed so weak then that I honestly didn't think I would have him for another 2 months. "Proud" doesn't even begin to describe what I feel for how strong he has been. What a tropper. He lives a slow life these days, but he seems comfortable and happy with it.

We even got out last weekend for our traditional fall photo shoot in the arboretum. Still as stunningly handsome as he was a youngin'


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's a great big HAPPY BIRTHDAY Beck. Four years old is wonderful and many without heart problems don't make that age. Way to go guy!  

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Way to go, Beck!! Happy Birthday!  

Birthday Poem:

Oh, how I wish I were a slug,
Then I'd crawl right up your arm
And give you a birthday hug!
(Author Unknown ~ to me at least)


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww great photos! and what a trooper!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday Beck!!  
Great pictures BTW!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY Beck!  Congrats and happy birthday! He still looks fantastic and those are great pictures!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay happy birthday Beck!  Those are great pics btw <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Beck!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Great photos! Happy Birthday Beck


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaaw, he's so cute! Happy birthday Beck!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Beck! You are still a handsome little devil!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Beck! I'm so glad to hear he made it to four, I remember back when he was going through all that last year and just so happy that he's such a fighter. Here's to Beck and hoping he surprises everyone with another year


----------



## CarliePickle (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is the cutest little thing! And his little face is just adorable! I love these photos. Happy birthday Beck.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

happy birthday little buddy looks like he had an amazing one, such a beautiful area and hedgie


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Beck! Many snuggles and kisses to the brave little one, we're rooting for you!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I have always loved that picture of Beck you have as your signature. One of my all time favorites.  

That being said, I love the new pictures too. Such a photogenic little man! I'm so glad that he's still with us. Sweet baby.


----------

